# CLEANIN' 'EM at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
February 12, 2018

*CLEANINâ€™ â€˜EM at Bay Flats Lodge*
*C*ustomer *L*earning *E*xperience for *A*nglers - *N*ovice, *I*ntermediate, or *N*atural-bornâ€™ â€˜*E*xpert *M*ethods

I have a favorite fishing story for you today! When I was a young boy growing up on the coast, my family spent an enormous amount of time working, but my Dad was never too busy to spend time fishing with me on the weekend! Iâ€™d like to share with you a typical and enjoyable Sunday afternoon beside my Dad with a fishing rod in my hand. Weâ€™d go to church, have a homemade lunch at our house or my grandparentâ€™s, and then head for the water around 1:00 in the afternoon, where a sweet smell similar to that of watermelon seemed to always linger in the air. Weâ€™d park the car and immediately begin prepping our gear based upon the time of the year and the dayâ€™s conditions. After donning our Converse high-tops, securing our landing nets around our waists, and stuffing a couple proven Bingo and MirroLure plugs into our shirt pockets, weâ€™d make our way to the waterâ€™s edge, always with two or three casts already under our belt before even getting our feet wet. Then, for the rest of the afternoon, weâ€™d walk side-by-side casting, catching, and sharing conversation like the two best friends that we were, only to closeout each Sunday session at the cleaning table as we tried to determine who had the better day.






Dad is gone now, but telling these stories always takes me back to those swell memories. Wow, what I wouldnâ€™t do for another Sunday afternoon with him. I hope you enjoyed this little story, as I know some of you probably got a kick out of it. Dad may have been a simple man by nature, but he always made time to show me the things in life that matter! Itâ€™s quite similar to the experience many of our Bay Flats guests receive from our team of accomplished and skillful fishing guides. With their number of combined years of fishing experience and their valuable knowledge of our surrounding bay systems, spending time out on the boat with any of them is certain to provide you with something youâ€™ll be able to use next time youâ€™re fishing the coast. And then at the end of the day as the guides are cleaninâ€™ â€˜em, you, too, will be able to sit back, relax, and reflect with your friends on the subject of who may have had the better day. Hereâ€™s to the making of fishing memories!

In closing, we wish to remind everyone of our 2018 FISHING SPECIALS which allow you and your guests to take advantage of fishing at a tremendous discount. There is still plenty of February and August dates available, so phone us today to book your trip. Remember to practice CPR, â€œCatch, Photo, and Releaseâ€, whenever possible on trophy Trout and Redsâ€¦ www.BayFlatsLodge.com â€¦*1-888-677-4868*

*Hereâ€™s What a Some of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_Very nice lodge all around - above expectations! Our guide, Capt. Nick Dahlman, really knew where fish were in February conditions. Keep up the good work!
*- Trey W. 2/11/18*

This is the 3rd time I have visited and itâ€™s still the best experience out there. There are not enough words to describe the food and staff - the staff is extraordinary and the food is amazing! Capt. Nick Dahlman was fantastic! Not only did he know how to put us on fish, he was very personable and made the overall fishing experience fantastic. I would definitely recommend Capt. Nick to future fishermen. Don't change anything!
*- Ryan Z. 2/11/18*

The appetizers, the rib-eyes, and the pork chops were all outstanding! Capt. Nick Dahlman was great! He introduced himself to our group right away and provided an overview of the entire day. He was outstanding on the boat and very knowledgeable and professional.
*- Matt R. 2/11/18*_

*2 0 1 8
F I S H I N G
S P E C I A L S
(February & August)*

** We still Have Plenty of Days Available **

*Available February Dates:
13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 22, 25, 26, and 27

All of August Still Available!

1-888-677-4868
[email protected]*

*RATES*
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge Fishing Special Package Includes (per guest)*
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February & August 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy skies in the morning will give way to cloudy skies during the afternoon. High 53F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 80 % Precip. / 0.28 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then mainly cloudy during the afternoon with thunderstorms likely. High 59F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Wednesday 40 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
Showers in the morning, then cloudy in the afternoon. High around 70F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. High 72F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.06 in*
Cloudy with occasional showers. High 72F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Synopsis:* 
Offshore flow is expected to decrease Monday. Light rain and patchy drizzle decreasing through Monday. A coastal trough will develop late Tuesday into Wednesday, bringing additional chances of rain and patchy fog to the coastal waters. Rain chances decrease again Thursday as an upper level ridge moves over the area with another cold front passage possible by later Friday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 55.9 degrees
Seadrift 52.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 48.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank You!*

*Testimonials *

Feb 12, 2018 by Daniel G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Chris and ALL of the team at Bay Flats Lodge have created a unique experience that affords us all a place to come to connect and enjoy some of God's greatest treasures of nature. I will never forget my dad's smile as the sun came up over a duck spread, God rest his soul. I can close my eyes and see my son, my brother, my nephew and some of my closest friends hooking into a monster trout or red. I think of all the sunsets, the laughs, the stories we all tell as we enjoy cold ones by the campfire and wait until the call for dinner, which we all know will be world class AGAIN. Bay Flats Lodge has a culture of excellence, hospitality, high standards, and just plain old likeability. It is evident from the moment you pull up and step out of the truck. The entire staff "gets it", not in a strict corporate sort if way, but in a down home southern hospitality sort of way. There are lots of pretty places and good fishing spots out there, but I come to Bay Flats to make memories with my closest friends and loved ones, and for this there is no price or substitute. Thank you Chris for your vision and making such an opportunity a reality for so many. We all go home happier people, rich with memories deposited in the bank that matters most! - Daniel G. 2/12/18

Feb 12, 2018 by Chris H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Attention to detail and the consideration for your customer! This last weekend we threw a curve ball at you guys and you delivered by knocking it out the park! Three guests were added to our group (The Wives) and the BFL team made sure they were taken well care of. The generosity of the delayed breakfast allowing the ladies to sleep in was much appreciated. So much so they passed on their morning outing to absorb the lodge and relax until we made it back in from an amazing morning trip. Happy wife = a happy life! The husbands thank you for this. - Chris H. 2/12/18

Feb 12, 2018 by Jason J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
While the fishing is first class, the overall experience is world class! - Jason J. 2/12/18

Feb 12, 2018 by Brandon C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Guides like Capt. Cody Spencer is what makes Bay Flats Lodge great! BFL has some of the greatest guides around! - Brandon C. 2/12/18

Feb 12, 2018 by Taylor R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The fishing and hunting are great, but the greatest thing about Bay Flats Lodge is the ability to connect with people beyond the surface level. Sitting out having cocktails eating dinner, enjoying the sunset....man, that's it! Good times are guaranteed, whether the fish bite or not! - Taylor R. 2/12/18

Feb 12, 2018 by Robert B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Billy Freudensprung made a difference with our customers that we brought to the Lodge. He really did a great job! Heard great feedback about the other guides in our group also, but Capt. Billy definitely stuck out! Great team and great food! - Robert B. 2/12/18

Feb 12, 2018 by Lincoln F. on BAY FLATS LODGE
This lodge exceeds expectations! The staff at the lodge prepares meals that are second to none. The accommodations are both comfortable and clean. Fishing guides, Capt. Nick Dahlman and Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt, worked hard all day to keep us on the fish with tips and conditions updated as the day went on. I would recommend this lodge to anyone who enjoys fishing while being treated very well by the lodge staff! - Lincoln F. 2/12/18

Feb 12, 2018 by Gary W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Lodge staff were extremely nice and polite. Capt. Cody Spencer was a lot of fun! On a freezing cold day we limited on reds in 35 minutes, and he worked hard for us the next day trying to find fish with no current all morning. Great guy, and great guide! - Gary W. 2/12/18

Feb 11, 2018 by Trey W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Very nice lodge all around - above expectations! Our guide, Capt. Nick Dahlman, really knew where fish were in February conditions. Keep up the good work! - Trey W. 2/11/18

Feb 11, 2018 by Matt R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The appetizers, the rib-eyes, and the pork chops were all outstanding! Capt. Nick Dahlman was great! He introduced himself to our group right away and provided an overview of the entire day. He was outstanding on the boat and very knowledgeable and professional. - Matt R. 2/11/18

*ES Custom Boats Meeting*






*Welcome ForEverLast as New Partner*

Bay Flats Lodge is excited to add ForEverLast as our newest partner.

https://www.bayflatslodge.com/meet-our-partners


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

there are 5 pictures on here that are not from Seadrift, in fact they are from Port Mansfield where we spent last week together. I took a couple of the pictures.

If you refer to my Port Mansfield Wade Fishing Report, you can see these pictures are posted already.


----------

